

Global Forest Watch - robinkraft
http://www.globalforestwatch.org
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.globalforestwatch.org&#x2F;
======
maxerickson
Demanding an indemnity isn't a fantastic way to get me to look at a site.

------
eightysteele
Nice nice! Open source by Vizzuality too:
[https://github.com/Vizzuality/gfw](https://github.com/Vizzuality/gfw)

